# 640 Lock



## CentexShooter (Dec 30, 2007)

Does anyone know of someone in the Austin, Texas area who can disable the lock on my 640? It's never failed and I know it's highly unlikely it ever will, but knowing it's there just kind of worries me.

I'm a pretty good bass player but just barely handy with a hammer and pliers. I wouldn't even think about taking a Dremel tool in hand to grind on a handgun part.

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## lewwallace (Mar 4, 2015)

Why did this appear today 8/23/8:35 EST, as recent new post notification via Tapatalk??

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

lewwallace said:


> Why did this appear today 8/23/8:35 EST, as recent new post notification via Tapatalk??
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


This software automatically makes suggested links sometimes (recommended reading). Unfortunately, this drags up many older posts. Maybe that is what happened.

If it showed up as a new, unread post - like the other unread posts do, I don't know then. 

But, because of this site software, we get a lot of old threads bouncing up sometimes.


----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

Looks like it was an old post that that may have never been posted?....OR was edited today?


----------

